# Watch Storage Box



## incognito

I am currently in the market for a nice Watch Storage Box. I have outgrown my 6 space box and need at least a 12 space box. If you guys can help me in the right direction as to where I can find some nice ones, that would help me out alot.

Pictures of your box? company name, make, model and price?

also... the fit, spacing and overall impressions (likes, dislikes) 

THANKS.

incognito


----------



## cottontop

Do a search on Shop NBC's website. They have a nice furniture style storage tower that holds 24 watches and it runs around $120. It comes in maple, oak, or mahogany.
cottontop


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

there are some very nice & economica; ones at turtlecreations.com


----------



## mjbernier

You can also go to eBay and look up seller Acetimer. He sells watch boxes that hold 5, 10, or 20 watches and come in several finishes (mostly rosewood, walnut, and leather, and with or without a glass see-through lid). I recently bought a 10-watch rosewood box from him for $29.99 plus shipping, and he offers a 20-watch box for just $10 more. I'm kicking myself now for not springing the extra money for the 20; I filled my 10 a couple of weeks ago.

I've added a couple of photos of my 10-watch box; the 20 is similar on top, but is twice as tall and has a pull-out drawer on the bottom that holds the other 10 watches.

He has a separate website as well, at www.acetimer.com.

Mike


----------



## suburbanrobot

Wow, those Ace Timer cases look great and they come at the right price too. Thanks for the link!


----------



## ivypandas

If you want to go for a higher quality box, try the following:
http://www.watchwinderstore.com/watch_case_wc412.htm

I bought the medium brown version and am quite happy with it. If you're interested I can take some pictures of it.


----------



## mparker

I have this one

http://www.amazon.com/Watches-Burlw...r_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1266844078&sr=8-1

and this one

http://www.amazon.com/Watches-Burlw...r_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1266844078&sr=8-6


----------



## watchtarheel

Check out Wolf Designs too. I have one of their 10 watch cases and the quality is great. A little bit pricier, but they tend to have good sales now and then.


----------



## apgan

mjbernier said:


> You can also go to eBay and look up seller Acetimer. He sells watch boxes that hold 5, 10, or 20 watches and come in several finishes (mostly rosewood, walnut, and leather, and with or without a glass see-through lid). I recently bought a 10-watch rosewood box from him for $29.99 plus shipping, and he offers a 20-watch box for just $10 more. I'm kicking myself now for not springing the extra money for the 20; I filled my 10 a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I've added a couple of photos of my 10-watch box; the 20 is similar on top, but is twice as tall and has a pull-out drawer on the bottom that holds the other 10 watches.
> 
> He has a separate website as well, at www.acetimer.com.
> 
> Mike


How's the quality of the acetimer watchboxes?


----------



## incognito

Thank you all for the leads...



ivypandas said:


> If you want to go for a higher quality box, try the following:
> http://www.watchwinderstore.com/watch_case_wc412.htm
> 
> I bought the medium brown version and am quite happy with it. If you're interested I can take some pictures of it.


Can you take some pictures with your watches and can you tell me how the fit is on each compartment? size of watches etc... much appreciated

incognito


----------



## AirWatch

I just unpacked this two drawer, 20-piece, solid top one. A very good looking piece with what seems to be deep, roomy compartments.

Shipped to my door for just under $67 total from Caddy Bay Collection via Amazon.com. The rather long title for this there is:
"Rosewood Finish Watch Case Display Storage Box Chest With Solid Top Holds 20 Watches".

Although, not the sturdiest piece (remember, it's only a display case), it seems like it'll do the job of "centralizing" a good many of my watches with no problems.

Here's a shot of it right after unpacking.


----------



## mjbernier

apgan said:


> How's the quality of the acetimer watchboxes?


I'm very pleased with the quality of the Acetimer box I bought. The box is very sturdy, and the finish is very well done and smooth as glass. The only thing I could call a negative is that the pillows are a little bit on the small side, but that actually works to your advantage if you wear larger watches or have longer bracelets/straps. It easily holds my largest watches with no problem whatsoever.

Mike


----------



## mjbernier

AirWatch said:


> I just unpacked this two drawer, 20-piece, solid top one. A very good looking piece with what seems to be deep, roomy compartments.
> 
> Shipped to my door for just under $67 total from Caddy Bay Collection via Amazon.com. The rather long title for this there is:
> "Rosewood Finish Watch Case Display Storage Box Chest With Solid Top Holds 20 Watches".
> 
> Although, not the sturdiest piece (remember, it's only a display case), it seems like it'll do the job of "centralizing" a good many of my watches with no problems.
> 
> Here's a shot of it right after unpacking.


This looks identical to the 20-watch version I almost bought from Acetimer, and the key pictured in the background is identical to the one that came with my 10-watch case. My case is very sturdy, and I can't imagine that 20-watch case being any different. With shipping I recall it would have cost me just under $60, so the price you paid through Amazon isn't too far off.

I guess it really depends on which vendor you're comfortable working with; I had ordered other items from Acetimer before, so that's why I went back to him for the case.

Mike


----------



## cavallino33

Are we talking nice as in looks nice or nice as in good safe storage. I use pelican cases (different brand but same concept) doesn't look nice but it is very safe from impact,dust, moisture, etc.


----------



## mjbernier

cavallino33 said:


> Are we talking nice as in looks nice or nice as in good safe storage. I use pelican cases (different brand but same concept) doesn't look nice but it is very safe from impact,dust, moisture, etc.


I'm not sure what the OP had specifically in mind with regard to that, but you do bring up a good point. I've seen the Pelican cases, and if I were planning to travel frequently with several of my watches I would jump on those in a heartbeat. Since I don't travel much anymore, I'm personally satistified with a storage box/case that looks nice on my dresser.

Mike


----------



## nm4710

Based on recommendations here I purchased an Acetimer box. To be fair I think it's decent, but I expected better. If memory serves it cost around $60, and IMHO it's only worth about half that. I'll tell you why:
Cons:
1) The pillows are not all the same size - so some fit snugly in the partitions and others don't. What this means is some of your watches will be rocking around when you open the drawer/top lid.
2) The pillows have hard edges and rather cheap fabric...can't imagine them holding up well with frequent use.
3) The box has a strong odor that has not gone away after 2 months of ownership. Luckily that odor doesn't linger on the watches.
4) Fit and finish are cheap. Mine has the leather finish and I'd advise you go for wood if you purchase one.

Pros:
1) Has a lock
2) Seems to fit larger watches (even 45mm) pretty well - although if you set two larger watches next to each other there is a good chance they will collide.
3) Cheap and holds 20 watches.

To be honest my biggest gripe is that the pillows don't fit perfectly and are extremely cheap. When buying a watch box they're crucial. In conclusion I think the Acetimer box is fine for cheaper watches...but I wouldn't want to stow expensive (esp larger) watches in it. If I could do it again I'd put my money into a smaller, better made box that could hold my finer watches. The cheaper ones I could just lay out on a shelf.

My $.02.
NM


----------



## incognito

I ordered this from Wolf Designs...

http://www.wolfdesigns.com/product/446/10pc-Watch-Storage-Box.html

I'll let you all know what i think once i receive it... for $55 (Sale Price) + free shipping it's worth a chance.


----------



## apgan

incognito said:


> I ordered this from Wolf Designs...
> 
> http://www.wolfdesigns.com/product/446/10pc-Watch-Storage-Box.html
> 
> I'll let you all know what i think once i receive it... for $55 (Sale Price) + free shipping it's worth a chance.


oooo.. looks really nice!!!! but... i think 10 slot not enough for me. no other bigger boxes on sale..


----------



## mjbernier

incognito said:


> I ordered this from Wolf Designs...
> 
> http://www.wolfdesigns.com/product/446/10pc-Watch-Storage-Box.html
> 
> I'll let you all know what i think once i receive it... for $55 (Sale Price) + free shipping it's worth a chance.


Looks pretty good...but I can't tell if the outside is painted wood or covered with black leather?

Mike


----------



## incognito

@apgan: it will do for now... if I like the box, I might buy another as back up but i wanna see the quality first.

@mjbernier: it's leather (Black) with charcoal suede interior


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

incognito said:


> I ordered this from Wolf Designs...
> 
> http://www.wolfdesigns.com/product/446/10pc-Watch-Storage-Box.html
> 
> I'll let you all know what i think once i receive it... for $55 (Sale Price) + free shipping it's worth a chance.


wow, that's a great price. I recently saw the same one at a Tourneau outlet for $75.


----------



## incognito

theres a tourneau outlet? yowzers...


----------



## hansomegq67

This is my 20 slot watch box. Very nice in person, I'm very happy with it. Piano key black lacquer. Heavy. Glass is plexy. Holds my 45mm+ watches just fine side by side.

http://www.amazon.com/Watches-Finish-Single-Clearance-Hardware/dp/B000LN1K6E/ref=pd_sbs_watch_39


----------



## suburbanrobot

incognito said:


> I ordered this from Wolf Designs...
> 
> http://www.wolfdesigns.com/product/446/10pc-Watch-Storage-Box.html
> 
> I'll let you all know what i think once i receive it... for $55 (Sale Price) + free shipping it's worth a chance.


Wow, I'm a sucker for a deal...just ordered one myself. That's really exactly what I was looking for -- black, showcase lid, 10 watches. Thanks for posting.


----------



## incognito

haha... congrats. hope we're both happy with it when it arrives... i might pick up one of the travel case also if the material is nice...


----------



## bootzilla

incognito said:


> theres a tourneau outlet? yowzers...


If El Ocho is in Florida, then there might even be more than one - because I just discovered one in Southern California at an outlet mall east of San Bernadino. They didn't have the new releases, apparently they get sent mainly outgoing stuff, but prices on the few watches I looked at seemed pretty good. It was hard not to leave without buying something!


----------



## incognito

bootzilla said:


> If El Ocho is in Florida, then there might even be more than one - because I just discovered one in Southern California at an outlet mall east of San Bernadino. They didn't have the new releases, apparently they get sent mainly outgoing stuff, but prices on the few watches I looked at seemed pretty good. It was hard not to leave without buying something!


hmmm... i think its time to go on a road trip to socal!!! :-!


----------



## mjbernier

Tourneau has a couple of outlet stores I've found: one is at the Tanger Outlet in San Marcos, TX; another is at the Prime Outlet in Orlando, FL. There may be others...

Update: found one more: Desert Hills Premium Outlets in Cabazon, CA

Mike


----------



## ivypandas

Here are some pictures of my watch box, which I purchased from the following site:
http://www.watchwinderstore.com/watch_case_wc412.htm










































Size is approximately 14.6" x 8.7" x 3.3"

Things I liked about this box:
1) It is clearly real wood, with real heft and real wood blemishes.
2) The interior is 'flesh' colored, which presents watches similar to how they would look on my wrist.
3) The wood grain on the sides line up between the top and bottom pieces.
4) The box hinge secures to an open position so the lid won't inadvertently snap shut. It also does not need a limiting strap to prevent the lid from opening too far. 
5) The watch holders are more substantial than 'pillows'
6) The hand polished polyurethane "piano finish" is very deep and luxurious
7) The lock and 2 included keys seem to be of higher quality than some of the other watch box keys I've seen
8) Spaces between the watch slots allow for overflow of larger watches. The Parnis U-boat homage on the lower left is 45mm without the crown, the Parnis next to it is 42mm.
9) The padded top protects the watches when you move the box with the lid closed.

Things I didn't like:
1) Some of the wood blemishes detract from the look of the box. See the pictures of the rear of the box and the blotch on the inside to the left of the lock.
2) If you have a big wrist, bracelets will be loose on the watch holders. Fortunately I have 6.25" wrists and the watches fit a little tight on the holders.

Overall, I am quite happy with the box and I think it is well worth the current sale price of $106.20 with free shipping (to US/Canada).


----------



## incognito

It's here... excuse the messy background (im the process of moving)

10 Slot Wolf Designs Watch Storage Box














































The others had to stay in the old 6 slot case 



















Like me new strap box? 










I am overall happy with this purchase... maybe I should pick up another 1 

Pros: 
*Sale Price ($55 Shipped)
*The Presentation is beautiful
*The material is great
*The Gaps between slots are perfect for my collection (thus far...)
*The construction looks and feels top notch (only time will say otherwise)

Cons:
*There's only 10 slots (picking which 10 to put there was tougher than i thought)
*The slots are not as deep as I would like (They are at a slight angle also)
*plexi vs glass (but not a big deal for me)


----------



## rawmanjones

I just received my 10 watch box from wolf designs. It is nice!


----------



## JWNY

May I kindly ask if it matters what material the case is? Leather, Carbon, etc?

thank you


----------



## StufflerMike

Matter of taste I guess, I have always chosen for wood (home) or leather (travel).


----------

